# Helghast Imperial Guard. need advice!!



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ok since i got promoted at work i have some serious cash left over after all my expenses and i wanted to start an army i could use to play smaller battles, seeing as how i have been playing apoc forever now. I would just add to my word bearers but they are getting boring and i am now using them just for show. i have the PS2 and in a two month period will saved enough for the PS3, besides this i am a huge Killzone fan and love the Helghast. so they gave me the idea of making a Helghast Imperial Guard army. I have already painted most of the troop units using the Steel Legion models becuase of their masks and greatcoats they have for the average trooper along with certain stormtrooper models. i played a small skirmish with my friends and did fairly well despite having only two chimeras.(yes i bought the codex: Imperial gaurd)

but does anyone have any advice on what else to buy? i am extremely new to the Imperial Guard, it's not like going from chaos marines to loyalists, and need some advice on what armored units to buy and some other things i might need.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

how about a HQ choice? and a platoon command for that infantry platoon you MUST have? and then the extra troops to make the platoon good enough to live, and then an armoured fist or conscript platoon?

yeah, the IG dex is pretty assholeish atm... wait for new one dude!

new IG codex > force from norris' roundhouse kick to crotch

M


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I would wait until April, IG is coming out with some damn nice stuff and not to mention the new codex. I would hate to see you spend money on stuff and then it not being as effective in the new codex/new cooler models come out and you bouth the old ones kinda thing.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, wait for the new stuff, in case they ever cancel out the ratlings and ogryns..


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

You want a Helghast army?First thing, get some armoured fist squads. The steel legion box with the 10 guard and a chimera. 
Lots of Chimeras and guardsmen, with some special weapons. You can pick up a HQ later, and you only need one main one if your gonna play Apoc. Get some storm troopers cause they're like those Helghast assualt guys, with lots more special weapons.

If your gonna use em normally, without Apoc, then just get tons of Chimeras and guard with more HQ units per platoon, company, etc. Give your guard the Carpace doctrine and the chem breather things.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

http://www.pig-iron-productions.com/order.htm

Some good heavily armoured looking guys here, plus a load of helmets that look helghast-ish. Your Idea sounds grand though.... I'd keep with that


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

wow nice website, thanks for that reevan


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

First of all, congrats on being promoted. 

Second of all, tell me what models you have... it would really help.

Okay, so... I assume you are playing mechanized or grenadiers? Hellhounds, demolishers, and battle tanks are your friends. You will also need lots of plasmas, grenade launchers, lascannons, heavy bolters, autocannons, and missile launchers. Have at least 20 storm troopers, and 100+ infantry. Use horses from fantasy to convert rough riders with meltabombs... they are your best AT unit. Sentinels are ridiculously fragile, so I usually only use deepstriking behind enemy vehicles/outflanking with a multilaser and HK missile. Advisors are not competetive, they are used only for fluff. Veterans are great. Ogryns and ratlings usually suck. Techpriests are not that good for how expensive they are. Infantry platoons, conscripts, armored fists, and grenadiers are all great. You will only need heavy weapons platoons in really, really big games. The demolisher + indirect basilisk combo is amazing. LRBTs are great for killing any kind of MEq, GEq, or ork. 

What to equip your vehicles with:

Chimera: heavy stubber, multilaser, hull heavy bolter

Hellhound: heavy stubber

LRBT: hull heavy bolter or lascannon. If you are worried about the enemy getting to close, try sponson heavy flamers.

Demolisher: so many good options. Heavy bolter + plasma cannons (anti-MEq), heavy bolters all around (long range anti-horde), heavy flamers + hull heavy bolter (close range anti-horde), multimeltas + lascannon (anti-tank), lascannon + plasma cannons (anti-TEq).

Basilisk: possibly indirect fire 

Sentinels:
Outlflanking/deepstriking multilaser/autocannon + HK
lascannon + HK
Heavy flamer

Rough terrain mod or smoke launchers are always an option for any vehicle that you want to go into cover and still be very mobile, but I generally stay away from it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

as of now i only have grenadiers, one commissar, and a platoon of steel legionaires


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Djokovic said:


> ... ratlings usually suck.


You seem to know what your talking about and your posts are always informative but I'd have to disagree with that comment. 

I don't play Guard myself but I know a few blokes that do and whenever they field ratlings I have been surprised and impressed by how effective they can be.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

On the website Reevan presented, they've got guys wearing fur hats on helmets. 
Now how does that work? Doesn't keep your head warm, as its warm enough in there and itll just get in the way, plus It'll fall off and the dude won't relise.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd go for the Valkyrie coming with the new Guard dex. Only because of the epic landing sequence in the Killzone intro. Also, you might look into the new line of Stormtroopers coming out with Planetstrike.

-Dirge


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I'd go for the Valkyrie coming with the new Guard dex. Only because of the epic landing sequence in the Killzone intro. Also, you might look into the new line of Stormtroopers coming out with Planetstrike.
> 
> -Dirge


whats planet strike? :S


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> On the website Reevan presented, they've got guys wearing fur hats on helmets.
> Now how does that work? Doesn't keep your head warm, as its warm enough in there and itll just get in the way, plus It'll fall off and the dude won't relise.


i meant the helmets that just had the masks and stuff like that, not the fur ones


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ste said:


> whats planet strike? :S


Apparently a new version of Apocalypse centered around planetary invasions, coming out as a sequal to Apoc.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

these games and models are all set in a fantasy land. they don't need to make sense!:biggrin: How come scouts are meant to be camoflaged when they have massive red shoulderpads?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> How come scouts are meant to be camoflaged when they have massive red shoulderpads?


Exactly what I'm sayin man, seriously wtf is up with that? I mean, if I was a scout in a futuristic fantasy world, I'd at least remain a little inconspicuous as to where and who I am.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally, Death Korps of Krieg look a lot more fitting to helghast to me but I guess since you already have Steel Legion thats pretty good, but yeah wait till the new codex comes out so you can see what's new to buy, Commissar Lord here they come!


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

ok
2 words: DEATH KORPS <----these guys have coats and masks, they sorta look like shocktroopers! Also their grenadiers look like the elite shock troopers! Commissars, look a lil like the helghan officers but not much

Im also a huge killzone fan and have ordered killzone 2 online for when it comes out.
Look forward to owning you online, jokes

macragge


----------

